# forward e-mail!!!



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

So, if I don't forward or send back an e-mail, this will explain why.

For those of you who are sick to death of getting e-mails that tell you to forward it to at least X number of people in the next 15 minutes so that wonderful things and miracles will happen if you do, or there will be serious consequences if you don't, then you will enjoy this.

This is hilarious! (and it's ABOUT TIME someone did this!)

http://info.org.il/irrelevant/may02-smi ... apbox4.swf


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am going to forward that to the five smucks who forwarded my the Bill Gates chain e-mail. :twisted:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you hogan, If you only Knew how funny this is to the blade family.


----------

